# Panic Buying



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Is anybody else having trouble ordering dog food online? It seems like the panic buyers of COVID-19 are now stock piling dog and cat food! Arghhhh :Banghead


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I had no problem last week when I ordered two sacks of dog food from Zooplus last week. Not hoarding, I always buy two each time as they have a deal on multi buys


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

I ordered a large bag of skinners last night but I couldn’t seem to get it delievered for over a week! Saw a woman in morrisons this morning clear the entire shelf of whiskers cat food :Bag


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't order my dog food online because he likes and has been doing very well on Butchers Tripe which I can buy locally but there is none to be found on the shelves locally at all! We are ok for the coming week but beyond that I will have to hope I can find it elsewhere.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

3dogs2cats said:


> I don't order my dog food online because he likes and has been doing very well on Butchers Tripe which I can buy locally but there is none to be found on the shelves locally at all! We are ok for the coming week but beyond that I will have to hope I can find it elsewhere.


I am hoping this panic buying madness will have cooled off by next week! My local morrisons had a good stock this morning but it was going quickly I would say getting there first thing is your best option! I can't get my head around it to be honest.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Sarah-p1 said:


> I am hoping this panic buying madness will have cooled off by next week! My local morrisons had a good stock this morning but it was going quickly I would say getting there first thing is your best option! I can't get my head around it to be honest.


 I`m hoping that all the people who have stock piled won`t need to buy anymore so when/if they restock it wont get sold out within hours. This seems to have happened with the frozen goods, the freezers had been wiped out a couple of weeks ago, never seen anything like it and thought the freezers must have packed up but no they had just been emptied by the customers. The freezers once restocked have looked fairly normal since I presume because people only have so much freezer space and once its full that's it. Hoping people have the same attitude with the dog food - the cupboard is full can`t possibly buy anymore - I can but hope!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought 4 packs of Jack’s wet food on Click & Collect yesterday mostly because it’s often out of stock anyway when I go to the shop on the off chance.

Will get a large bag of his dry this weekend as I’ve about a week’s supply left.

No different action to normal really.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> I bought 4 packs of Jack's wet food on Click & Collect yesterday mostly because it's often out of stock anyway when I go to the shop on the off chance.
> 
> Will get a large bag of his dry this weekend as I've about a week's supply left.
> 
> No different action to normal really.


:Hilarious:Hilarious

I have just brought our normal amount also hoping the madness will stop soon!



3dogs2cats said:


> I`m hoping that all the people who have stock piled won`t need to buy anymore so when/if they restock it wont get sold out within hours. This seems to have happened with the frozen goods, the freezers had been wiped out a couple of weeks ago, never seen anything like it and thought the freezers must have packed up but no they had just been emptied by the customers. The freezers once restocked have looked fairly normal since I presume because people only have so much freezer space and once its full that's it. Hoping people have the same attitude with the dog food - the cupboard is full can`t possibly buy anymore - I can but hope!


My freezer isn't even big enough to stock pile! I refuse to panic buy anyway! I have doubled up on some stuff mainly for my elderly grandparents sake! People have brought all the cleaning stuff and hand wash leaving nothing for anybody else so they are not really protecting themselves because nobody else can keep themselves or things clean. Madness.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I was able to get the usual stuff from zooplus, kind of wish I'd doubled up now though as we have storage space for it.

I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

I bought some packs of dog food this morning and dropped it off at the local RSPCA kennels.I take some in from time to time but thought it might be needed more at the moment.They always need wet food for their fussy eaters.The place was earily empty (although I don't usually go on a Saturday).Hope people think of others when they look self satisfied when they empty the shelves.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

I have read food banks are running low! I have ordered a big of food for Jasper so that should last us.

We just had an emergency dash to our vets after Jasper decided to steal and pierce a bottle of flash bathroom cleaner, phone call to the poison helpline, anti sickness injection and £144 later..he should be fine


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Silverpaw said:


> Saturday).Hope people think of others when they look self satisfied when they empty the shelves.


Probably not, its every consumer for themselves out there.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

This panic-buying thing makes me so incredibly angry. It's such an ugly side of the human race when people think of no-one but themselves. People clearing shelves of food so they can look after themselves and their own animals and not caring or considering that it means that others have to go without.

I saw a picture yesterday of someone who had a trolley piled high with packs of nappies. At our pet shop this morning they said people had been panic-buying puppy pads. It's complete madness!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sairy said:


> At our pet shop this morning they said people had been panic-buying puppy pads


OMG There's some weird people about


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

rona said:


> OMG There's some weird people about


I agree, it seems the whole 'be kind' theme from last month has changed to every person for themselves


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

The thing is, if you have to self-isolate then it's only for 7 days so as long as you have enough supplies to last that long then it's fine. Some people have bought 6 months worth of stuff. Ridiculous!


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sairy said:


> The thing is, if you have to self-isolate then it's only for 7 days so as long as you have enough supplies to last that long then it's fine. Some people have bought 6 months worth of stuff. Ridiculous!


6 months of toilet roll  hope they don't all get constipated from just eating pasta and rice otherwise all the money they spent on toilet roll will have gone to waste :Hilarious


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

It's so frustrating too when you go to buy something you actually need, only to find there's none to be had. Then of course you start to panic and buy extra stuff in case you can't find it anywhere when you need it! 
My Gran was panicking (she's 88 and is fairly frail) because she has bowel issues and actually needs a good amount of toilet paper. But because people had been buying in bulk she couldn't get much on her weekly trip to the supermarket. So then my Mum went out and bought her a load to stop her panicking!
Hint: go to Waitrose, not so much panic buying going on in there


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sairy said:


> The thing is, if you have to self-isolate then it's only for 7 days so as long as you have enough supplies to last that long then it's fine. Some people have bought 6 months worth of stuff. Ridiculous!


Exactly.. Surely these people buying all this stuff are families too. When it's the one person with symptoms who has to self isolate away from everyone at home now, not the entire family.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Sairy said:


> The thing is, if you have to self-isolate then it's only for 7 days so as long as you have enough supplies to last that long then it's fine. Some people have bought 6 months worth of stuff. Ridiculous!


Of course, some people are in the high risk groups and need to minimise their contact with other people. I have two conditions that put me at great risk if i were to contract Covid 19.
Ive got about 6 months worth of pet food, cat litter etc, and enough supplies for myself for a month should i need it if things get really bad.

This now means i will only have to deal with one person a week, and thats my Tesco man and i dont have to open the door to him as he will decant into the bags i provide and leave on my doorstep.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I always try and get in a months supply when foods on offer normally.
My local [email protected] has an offer on the 18pk of butchers. My girls can only have the tripe mix so I got 4 packs of it as it was on offer 2 18pks for £18. Last tripe ones I could see. None anywhere else in town. Beaus gets ordered online and got a small bag which lasts him a month. Normal month shopping for the dogs is £50 and that's enough. I don't know how people can buy loads as I wouldn't be able to afford it 

On the plus side, no ones panic buying in the free from section in my tescos which is great and he long life soya is being left so I'm sorted lol


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sarah H said:


> It's so frustrating too when you go to buy something you actually need, only to find there's none to be had. Then of course you start to panic and buy extra stuff in case you can't find it anywhere when you need it!
> My Gran was panicking (she's 88 and is fairly frail) because she has bowel issues and actually needs a good amount of toilet paper. But because people had been buying in bulk she couldn't get much on her weekly trip to the supermarket. So then my Mum went out and bought her a load to stop her panicking!
> Hint: go to Waitrose, not so much panic buying going on in there


Waitrose was going to be my next stop if i didn't manage to get everything! My friend actually witnessed people fighting in aldi this morning..shocking


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nonnie said:


> Of course, some people are in the high risk groups and need to minimise their contact with other people. I have two conditions that put me at great risk if i were to contract Covid 19.
> Ive got about 6 months worth of pet food, cat litter etc, and enough supplies for myself for a month should i need it if things get really bad.
> 
> This now means i will only have to deal with one person a week, and thats my Tesco man and i dont have to open the door to him as he will decant into the bags i provide and leave on my doorstep.


I think in these circumstances then it is fair to stock up and I don't think anybody would argue that. It sounds like you have followed advice and taken necessary precautions...hope you stay safe.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sarah-p1 said:


> Waitrose was going to be my next stop if i didn't manage to get everything! My friend actually witnessed people fighting in aldi this morning..shocking


Yeah Mum said they didn't have loads of loo roll but nothing else had been pillaged!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Sarah-p1 said:


> I think in these circumstances then it is fair to stock up and I don't think anybody would argue that. It sounds like you have followed advice and taken necessary precautions...hope you stay safe.


I havent stocked up on bog roll. I still dont get the panic over it. I order my usual amount and if i run out ill pop in the shower and have a wash.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sarah H said:


> Yeah Mum said they didn't have loads of loo roll but nothing else had been pillaged!


I honestly do not understand the loo roll thing at all :Hilarious We have family coming the week after next 2 from Spain and one from Holland for my partners Birthday...after seeing Jet2's announcement I have a feeling they aren't going to make it


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sarah-p1 said:


> I honestly do not understand the loo roll thing at all :Hilarious We have family coming the week after next 2 from Spain and one from Holland for my partners Birthday...after seeing Jet2's announcement I have a feeling they aren't going to make it


Me neither. I read somewhere it's a psychological thing. Big things (like loo roll, big bags of pasta, multipacks etc) are large and therefore more important. 
We make our own bread in a breadmaker but strong white bread flour was nowhere to be seen! Can't imagine what people are going to use that for, you will still be able to buy bread!!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Pet food has been fine in my area, there was a bit less than usual in tesco but nothing like the loo roll shortage! Mum hasn't had any trouble with dog or cat food either. I do online orders with pets at home for cat food/litter but haven't since the virus situation has escalated. Will be interesting to see what its like at my next order.

I agree with @Sairy though, the whole panic buying is becoming so incredibly selfish. I'd hazard a guess the majority of people don't even need too. Just idiots believing anything they hear. The media isn't helping either though tbf. I really don't get the panic buying loo roll, its so weird. Are people planning to eat it too!


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sarah H said:


> Me neither. I read somewhere it's a psychological thing. Big things (like loo roll, big bags of pasta, multipacks etc) are large and therefore more important.
> We make our own bread in a breadmaker but strong white bread flour was nowhere to be seen! Can't imagine what people are going to use that for, you will still be able to buy bread!!


It probably is, the media aren't helping either though in all honesty


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sarah H said:


> Me neither. I read somewhere it's a psychological thing. Big things (like loo roll, big bags of pasta, multipacks etc) are large and therefore more important.
> We make our own bread in a breadmaker but strong white bread flour was nowhere to be seen! Can't imagine what people are going to use that for, you will still be able to buy bread!!


I thought I could use the breadmaker which I haven't used for a while as I don't eat much bread these days, only to find no flour and no yeast


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Pet food has been fine in my area, there was a bit less than usual in tesco but nothing like the loo roll shortage! Mum hasn't had any trouble with dog or cat food either. I do online orders with pets at home for cat food/litter but haven't since the virus situation has escalated. Will be interesting to see what its like at my next order.
> 
> I agree with @Sairy though, the whole panic buying is becoming so incredibly selfish. I'd hazard a guess the majority of people don't even need too. Just idiots believing anything they hear. The media isn't helping either though tbf. I really don't get the panic buying loo roll, its so weird. Are people planning to eat it too!


Pet food isn't too bad here either. However I just did a zoo plus order. It was my usual 36 cans for Stan and Eevee. Only 400g cans for their breakfast. Lasts about 5-6 months.
Zooplus are saying being patient for orders and don't be Greedy basically, remember others will need to purchase. I sort of walked away in a sense after ordering feeling guilty. Was that too much to order in one go? It's only just over the free delivery mark so surely most people do that, have seen huge deliveries here from zooplus anyway. Really why are people buying so much.
Stan has allergies so only about 2 supermarket type wet foods he can cope with occasionally in a Kong. Fed for longer he starts with an ear infection or will throw up in spectacular style. The ones from zooplus suit, and I rotate which I think helps a lot.

I honestly think if people realised the handwashing protects others more than themselves, it's the basis of cross contamination no one would bother at all.

@Siskin, we have yeast but that's only because my eldest makes home made pizzas.. Once in a while.. Might have to survive on a pizza bases here instead of bread!


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

lullabydream said:


> Pet food isn't too bad here either. However I just did a zoo plus order. It was my usual 36 cans for Stan and Eevee. Only 400g cans for their breakfast. Lasts about 5-6 months.
> Zooplus are saying being patient for orders and don't be Greedy basically, remember others will need to purchase. I sort of walked away in a sense after ordering feeling guilty. Was that too much to order in one go? It's only just over the free delivery mark so surely most people do that, have seen huge deliveries here from zooplus anyway. Really why are people buying so much.
> Stan has allergies so only about 2 supermarket type wet foods he can cope with occasionally in a Kong. Fed for longer he starts with an ear infection or will throw up in spectacular style. The ones from zooplus suit, and I rotate which I think helps a lot.
> 
> ...


I felt bad this morning for buying two packs of toilet roll that weren't even for me! Its wierd how it all makes you feel! I did get a feeling of 'well if I don't buy extra now I might not be able to get anything' I didn't cave though just got what I normally would.

There seems to be loads of easter eggs though on good deals maybe the stock pilers don't think we will make it to Easter :Hilarious


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I bulk buy petfood anyway. Cad's kibble comes in 15Kg and 12Kg sacks respectively (he gets a ratio between two foods, which he shares with the mice), the piggies' food is mostly bought in horse-sized amounts, and I make mouse and hamster food up myself out of food bought in 12-25Kg sacks. Think they'll all be fine!
eta - forgot MorilCat! Bulk buy most of his food too.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just to be clear, my anger is not directed at those who may have compromised immune systems taking measures to try and limit how much they have to get out. I am angry on behalf of those people. I have seen so many elderly people trying to buy basic things and them not being available, so presumably they have to either go to multiple shops or go without. People with enough money and big enough cars have been able to bulk buy, whereas those who are collecting pensions and don't drive are not able to complete their weekly shop.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh and don't get me started on the people who have been stealing hand sanitizer from hospitals


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> Pet food isn't too bad here either. However I just did a zoo plus order. It was my usual 36 cans for Stan and Eevee. Only 400g cans for their breakfast. Lasts about 5-6 months.
> Zooplus are saying being patient for orders and don't be Greedy basically, remember others will need to purchase. I sort of walked away in a sense after ordering feeling guilty. Was that too much to order in one go? It's only just over the free delivery mark so surely most people do that, have seen huge deliveries here from zooplus anyway. Really why are people buying so much.
> Stan has allergies so only about 2 supermarket type wet foods he can cope with occasionally in a Kong. Fed for longer he starts with an ear infection or will throw up in spectacular style. The ones from zooplus suit, and I rotate which I think helps a lot.
> 
> ...


I bulk buy too, i tend to get 15 ltr cat litter sacks and the big 40 pack of wet food, 10kg dry food etc. Its not a problem when its just the odd person doing it and everyone else buys normally but now everyones doing it its insane! Its going to end up where everywhere will have to start rationing if this continues, supermarkets are already starting too. Yes it will be a bit annoying but I think everyone has to remember not everyone can bulk buy, some people live hand to mouth and can only afford shopping when moneys available. Not fair on them is it.

Mario is like your stan, he will only tolerate certain brands of cat food. Not due to any allergies or intolerances, just hes a fussy bugger! Compare that to my mittens who will honestly eat anything :Hilarious


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Oh and don't get me started on the people who have been stealing hand sanitizer from hospitals


Really?! Bloody hell you'd think we were in a zombie apocalypse!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Really?! Bloody hell you'd think we were in a zombie apocalypse!


Yup really, people have stooped that low.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sairy said:


> Oh and don't get me started on the people who have been stealing hand sanitizer from hospitals


That is shocking! Humans at their finest


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Just to be clear, my anger is not directed at those who may have compromised immune systems taking measures to try and limit how much they have to get out. I am angry on behalf of those people. I have seen so many elderly people trying to buy basic things and them not being available, so presumably they have to either go to multiple shops or go without. People with enough money and big enough cars have been able to bulk buy, whereas those who are collecting pensions and don't drive are not able to complete their weekly shop.


I don't think anyone thought otherwise...

I put a rambly post in general chat. I worked in residential care with vulnerable adults who had challenging behaviour. We did online shopping. Although we sourced many things for health care such as toilet rolls from a supplier, had cash and carry foods and goods Tescos we pick up the short fall so to speak. Rationing, certain things won't help these places, there will not be enough to go around. Goods can be out of stock at the other providers and with the amount off staff needed and residents, limiting food supplies and toiletries will not help the most vulnerable.
Some residential homes do daily shops with residents too, keeps brains working keeps them part of the community. Limiting to 5 tins of beans won't feed a residential home of 20.

We all truly get you @Sairy


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sairy said:


> Oh and don't get me started on the people who have been stealing hand sanitizer from hospitals


Honestly people steal stuff from hospitals all the time....
Im pretty sure my lot will be ok, cant imagine anybody panic buying vegan dog food!LOL:Hilarious If I order more food sooner then usual it will be because I dont want to run into shipping problems.
TBH I only need to buy a few things as I tend to keep my cupboards quite full anyways (I could isolate myself for a couple of weeks without having to worry about going shopping first before all this!).


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Yup really, people have stooped that low.


Sadly it doesn't surprise me


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Someone I know has not been able to buy nappies for her baby because of people bulk-buying and a friend of hers wasn't able to get any milk for their 9-week old baby. Shocking!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Yup really, people have stooped that low.


This annoys me too.. But then I did wonder how much is the media being a bit scaremongering to be honest. I do think it's always got stolen occasionally but having spent a lot of time in hospital, and many many trips to A and E I do wonder if it's being stolen or people are actually using the sanitiser more or rather like they should. 
Just to give you an example, the A and E department I attended is only small but has two dispensers as you enter. Massive signs basically say use them. Then if you miss them one by the reception desk. On our seats. As my husband said we had our own seat.. If it was available never saw anyone use any of the dispensers except the odd one. I could be in A and E anything up to 6 hours. Probably 5 people used them. I went to A and E approximately twice a week for two years.. Had a break of 8ish weeks and about 8 weeks admitted to hospital where again hand sanitisers were not used often by visitors. They were usually checked. The people who fill them probably just can't keep up with demand.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> I don't think anyone thought otherwise...
> 
> I put a rambly post in general chat. I worked in residential care with vulnerable adults who had challenging behaviour. We did online shopping. Although we sourced many things for health care such as toilet rolls from a supplier, had cash and carry foods and goods Tescos we pick up the short fall so to speak. Rationing, certain things won't help these places, there will not be enough to go around. Goods can be out of stock at the other providers and with the amount off staff needed and residents, limiting food supplies and toiletries will not help the most vulnerable.
> Some residential homes do daily shops with residents too, keeps brains working keeps them part of the community. Limiting to 5 tins of beans won't feed a residential home of 20.
> ...


Thats true about some places needing to bulk buy. But I do honestly think its going to be one of those situations where the minority ruin for the majority kinda thing. Shame for those who genuinely need to but I suppose everyone needs to be considered. Maybe concessions could be made in some cases?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Thats true about some places needing to bulk buy. But I do honestly think its going to be one of those situations where the minority ruin for the majority kinda thing. Shame for those who genuinely need to but I suppose everyone needs to be considered. Maybe concessions could be made in some cases?


The Greedy, selfish ones have ruined it for the genuine ones. 
I know as these places are classed as businesses they can't have things like club cards, so am guessing when they buy they may be excluded from the limited buying. You would hope so onlineanyway.

To be honest things like daily shopping may stop too with residents, just for risks.

The special needs school here has cancelled parents evening, all parents will receive a phone call about child's progress at the allotted time, or as close to the time as possible now. All school trips and visitors are cancelled too.

I volunteer for a special needs drama group. We haven't made a decision yet. Some are in the 'at risk group' and many are extremely affectionate too. It would be really hard to say things like no touching as they will not all understand.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I *think* the stockpiling is more about if deliveries stop (after all Europe seems to be shutting down) and not about they'd only need stuff for two weeks if they have to isolate.
I've always got a stockpile of everything, I've no idea why since I go shopping once a week so seeing the shelves half empty I've been buying less so there's stuff left for everyone else.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Arny said:


> I *think* the stockpiling is more about if deliveries stop (after all Europe seems to be shutting down) and not about they'd only need stuff for two weeks if they have to isolate.
> I've always got a stockpile of everything, I've no idea why since I go shopping once a week so seeing the shelves half empty I've been buying less so there's stuff left for everyone else.


Hi Arny

How's that beautiful Tilly girl of yours?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Siskin said:


> I thought I could use the breadmaker which I haven't used for a while as I don't eat much bread these days, only to find no flour and no yeast


Bloomin' ridiculous! 


Sarah-p1 said:


> I felt bad this morning for buying two packs of toilet roll that weren't even for me! Its wierd how it all makes you feel! I did get a feeling of 'well if I don't buy extra now I might not be able to get anything' I didn't cave though just got what I normally would.
> 
> There seems to be loads of easter eggs though on good deals maybe the stock pilers don't think we will make it to Easter :Hilarious


We certainly didn't buy the cheap Easter eggs....no siree! Well...maybe just a couple....



Sairy said:


> Just to be clear, my anger is not directed at those who may have compromised immune systems taking measures to try and limit how much they have to get out. I am angry on behalf of those people. I have seen so many elderly people trying to buy basic things and them not being available, so presumably they have to either go to multiple shops or go without. People with enough money and big enough cars have been able to bulk buy, whereas those who are collecting pensions and don't drive are not able to complete their weekly shop.


It's so frustrating because if everyone had behaved sensibly there wouldn't be shortages in the first place! It's the panic buying that has created the problem!


Sairy said:


> Oh and don't get me started on the people who have been stealing hand sanitizer from hospitals


We have a load of hand sanitiser at work, someone commented on the bottle that sits in reception and now I'm paranoid! We have plenty of other bottles but still...


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Some people have obviously been panic buying panty liners at our CoOp 

That and all the pet food is now gone, just some Bakers left.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Beth78 said:


> Some people have obviously been panic buying panty liners at our CoOp
> 
> That and all the pet food is now gone, just some Bakers left.


Yes i noticed in tesco everybody must be expecting a massive period :Hilarious:Hilarious Aldi have now limited everything to 4 per customer and 2 on toilet roll & other cleaning items



Sarah H said:


> We certainly didn't buy the cheap Easter eggs....no siree! Well...maybe just a couple


I definitely did, I love Easter egg chocolate :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I did a small shop in Lidl today, literally a dozen things, got to the tills, only 2 open and queues of people with trollies piled up high with goodness knows what so put the basket down and walked out! I may have to go hungry. Hope the dogs don't but now I have Candy balanced on her food I will be jolly annoyed if I cant get what I want.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

My friend owns our local pet shop & she said this past week has been like Christmas. She's had to order several extra pallets of food because she's almost sold out!

& my sister looks after the sales team for a well known toilet roll company & she said she has never, ever been this busy. Large supermarkets are placing quadruple orders, discount stores are asking for 'as much as you've got, no expense spared', the Company who supply the paper to their factory are nearly all out & logistically they can't get enough transport to deal with all the deliveries & have had to start turning orders away


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Oh and don't get me started on the people who have been stealing hand sanitizer from hospitals


Most of you know I've been in hospital a few times over the last couple of months & the receptionist told me (this is before the CV outbreak) that people are always stealing the hand sanitiser gel from the walls, they stole a clock off the wall & they stole her Christmas tree that was on the reception desk!!!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

fernlady said:


> people are always stealing the hand sanitiser gel from the walls, they stole a clock off the wall & they stole her Christmas tree that was on the reception desk!!!


Unfortunately that doesn't surprise me at all, when I worked at the Royal Berkshire Hospital we had all sorts stolen.
Bowls, cups, DVDs, cornflakes.
It's sad.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I went to a Tesco super store today, primarily to get Jack’s dry food which I would normally do now with a week’s supply left and fresh bread and milk for next week.

Thankfully, the mob were not interested in his make and I got a bag! 

The store was mobbed though and people were definitely stocking up. 

I picked up just a few normal bits while I was there and also managed to get one each of antibacterial wipes and spray and a 3 pack of soap bars.

Apart from occasional fresh stuff I think I’m going to be able to avoid shopping and the crowds (and the virus hopefully) for a while now, thankfully.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I was stocking up on dog food due to Brexit and now always have at least two months of dry food in the house.

I've decided to minimise myFacebook due to all the scaremongering. Apart from the headlines, I don't watch any news on TV and tend to cherry pick what I read on the BBC news website


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Being the weekend it was extra bad yesterday and today apparently. I bought a load of dry dog food and treats a couple of weeks ago, hopefully after another week or so it'll calm down a bit and we can go back to actually just buying what we need.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> I picked up just a few normal bits while I was there and also managed to get one each of antibacterial wipes and spray and a 3 pack of soap bars.


You are lucky you managed to get that, can not get any of those items in any supermarkets or any other stores in Birmingham


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Sarah H said:


> Hint: go to Waitrose, not so much panic buying going on in there


Lol no toilet roll or pasta in our Waitrose


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Sairy said:


> Oh and don't get me started on the people who have been stealing hand sanitizer from hospitals


And questioned someone taking goods from ythe food bank donations


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

CheddarS said:


> And questioned someone taking goods from ythe food bank donations


Oh gosh people really have lost all sense of reason! Somebody was arrested at my local Aldi for today I assume a fight broke out..shocking


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Sarah-p1 said:


> Oh gosh people really have lost all sense of reason! Somebody was arrested at my local Aldi for today I assume a fight broke out..shocking


We had a major crash in the car park, six cars wrecked...so mad!


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

CheddarS said:


> We had a major crash in the car park, six cars wrecked...so mad!


Unbelievable! My heart breaks for the elderly walking around the supermarkets with empty baskets


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

CheddarS said:


> Lol no toilet roll or pasta in our Waitrose


I don't think the weekend has helped as more people go shopping. It was OK during the week. My friend said it was ridiculous in Tesco yesterday, and there were fights in Aldi!


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

I saw on facebook people are stocking up on sugar now aswell!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> I don't think the weekend has helped as more people go shopping. It was OK during the week. My friend said it was ridiculous in Tesco yesterday, and there were fights in Aldi!


Fights in my Aldi car park this morning too.. But honestly anything is possible in my town to be honest.

On a slightly different note just said to OH we are running out of ibuprofen.. He said oh just pick up some tomorrow.. He seems to have missed the news about pain relief flying off the shelves even though its limited.


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

I have struggled to get Micheie food this week due to all of this panic. She has been having some left over DIY raw (which isn't entirely complete unfortunately, but it is all I can get) until I am able to make it over to the small business that we normally buy our food from. They are still well-stocked by the looks of it, just not always the easiest to get to given current circumstances.


----------



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sarah-p1 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I have just brought our normal amount also hoping the madness will stop soon!
> 
> My freezer isn't even big enough to stock pile! I refuse to panic buy anyway! I have doubled up on some stuff mainly for my elderly grandparents sake! People have brought all the cleaning stuff and hand wash leaving nothing for anybody else so they are not really protecting themselves because nobody else can keep themselves or things clean. Madness.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

winterrose said:


> I have struggled to get Micheie food this week due to all of this panic. She has been having some left over DIY raw (which isn't entirely complete unfortunately, but it is all I can get) .


The nice thing about most dogs is that they are such dustbins that you could easily feed them sensible human food for a couple of weeks if you really had to.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

catz4m8z said:


> The nice thing about most dogs is that they are such dustbins that you could easily feed them sensible human food for a couple of weeks if you really had to.


The challenge would be getting them back on to dog food afterwards :Smuggrin


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I can't imagine feeding samson on human food for a couple weeks, he complains about eating his normal food if you give him some for one meal


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Well I'm I'm the high risk group along with all my siblings. I went to Tesco and Aldi today to stockpile some essentials as I won't be able to get out as if we all get it (me and my siblings) we're all f****d. 

No bloody painkillers ANYWHERE which is great considering my joints are funky and dislocate all the time. There was none of my soap I use and ive only found one that doesn't react on my skin. 

I'm gluten and dairy intolerant and that was a task trying to get any of the things I can eat/drink. No veggies anywhere or meats so for meals I'm screwed.

So the virus may not get me but because of inconsiderate a**holes I'll probably starve to death instead. So whoever finds my body, be warned I probably wasn't able to shower for a while and smell like a wow wow. 

As for bog roll. I'll just wipe my a** on the grass like a demented dog with worms. Just someone come and help get me up though, yeh?


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Well I went to my local tescos again today and have to say it was a thoroughly depressing experience. All the milk is gone now too, wtf are people planning to do with it?! Bread too

Walking around was like something out of a horror movie. I can't believe the absolute selfishness of it. 

All the people who are panic buying for NO REASON, i want to personally round them up and punch their stupid f*****g faces 

I'm sorry for swearing but thats how I feel right now. This is why I hate the human race


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

It really is out of hand. I think the supermarkets should restrict the number of items people can buy more - even if it means 1 of things. The madness needs to stop. 

I couldn't stockpile even if I wanted. I just dont't have the space - either cupboard space or fridge/freezer space. I have a wheelchair accessible kitchen which means no cupboards under worktop so fewer cupboards overall, plus only space for average size fridge freezer. No full size freezer. I am fine for now. Just hope that when I need to shop again (which of course I will because I've not stockpiled) I can actually get stuff.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Well I went to my local tescos again today and have to say it was a thoroughly depressing experience. All the milk is gone now too, wtf are people planning to do with it?! Bread too
> 
> Walking around was like something out of a horror movie. I can't believe the absolute selfishness of it.
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to think of real evil thoughts about these greedy people stripping shelves and only caring about themselves. I'm not saying what my evil thoughts are as you will all be horrified I think.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> I'm beginning to think of real evil thoughts about these greedy people stripping shelves and only caring about themselves. I'm not saying what my evil thoughts are as you will all be horrified I think.


I'm having some very evil thoughts as well.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I'm beginning to think of real evil thoughts about these greedy people stripping shelves and only caring about themselves. I'm not saying what my evil thoughts are as you will all be horrified I think.


It's absolutely baffled me. I hadn't seen really how bad it was till today at about 10:30 in my local Tescos. I only went into buy honey nut cornflakes, which they had. Plus plenty too. I was wondering down the pet aisle, bare shelves, one or two tins kicking about. A couple of bags of the vets kitchen I buy if in need and minimal wet. Though they had lily's kitchen so people obviously have a budget and don't buy expensive. An elderly woman came over and picked up 3 trays of dog food. I think she was looking a bit in awe too. I asked her, because I couldn't help myself if she had got what she wanted. Yes. She had been to Morrisons, (our other supermarket apart from Lidl and Aldi) where there was no dog food. Her dog has a sensitive stomach so can't chop and change food easily. She said she can feed her steak mince luckily she got that from the butchers as no meat here or Morrisons. Anyway, had a nice little chat about how selfish people had been. Did laugh that in reality she shouldn't be talking to me, but I did get it she lives on her own. Has brother, and sister in laws a few streets away from her and a neighbour has offered to help so I said might sure they do and take care. Honestly though someone like this woman, who explained she lives in a village near by with no local shop has to rely on bus service. Early buses are packed out with school children comes to her nearest town for shopping and cannot stockpile anything, not only to do with money but the ability to carry things. It's such a shame people are being so self centered. Yes she has help, I can only guess these in laws are similar in age, and her neighbour who knows. Could be younger and helpful but also have to self isolate.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Our village is getting organised over helping the older people who will be staying in and those self isolating. There is going to be a list of people who will be available to go and get things like drugs from the doctors and shopping for those who don’t use the internet or who just need something. Also I list of people not on the internet will be made with their phone numbers so that they can be contacted to make sure they are alright and do they need anything. 

Our friends in the village are having one last actual shop then will rely on online orders after that. They are going early tomorrow morning, I’ve added a few things to their list just in case they have restocked. They looked into picking a date to have a delivery made but all dates are gone in March now and for some reason April is not being shown. So they decided to do click and collect and the dates for that were totally full, they managed to get one time at the end of the month. This is now worrying me as we are doing the sensible thing by self isolating and only ordering what we need. If the supermarkets are unable to improve their deliveries with more vans and drivers or if they get hit by the virus and have to go home, what in the hell is going to happen?


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm sticking to online orders for now too and luckily have a corner shop for bits inbetween. Only place i could get on the website for was asda though which I haven't heard good things from delivery wise so heres hoping they have everything! I managed to get a delivery slot for next Thursday.

I honestly feel awful for all the elderly and those with mental health conditions struggling right now though.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sarah-p1 said:


> Unbelievable! My heart breaks for the elderly walking around the supermarkets with empty baskets


not just the elderly
new mums cant get nappies or milk
parents of children cant get calpol, infant or 6 plus, and we have a chicken pox outbreak here too
no one here has a delivery slot for the next two weeks, and, theyve all put the delivery prices up
Be more heartbroken for those who have underlying conditions or unseen disability
the crohns or ibs patient who cant get hold of loo roll
the carers who cant get hand sanitizer or adult sized wipes
im having problems getting cocodemol, so much against my ethos, Im going to ask for them to be put on my script, as pharmacy guaranteeing all, long term, repeat, prescrpitions will be filled


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

mrs phas said:


> not just the elderly
> new mums cant get nappies or milk
> parents of children cant get calpol, infant or 6 plus, and we have a chicken pox outbreak here too
> no one here has a delivery slot for the next two weeks, and, theyve all put the delivery prices up
> ...


Liked for pointing that out, a lot more people are struggling than we realise. Its important you get your pain meds so don't feel guilty about asking the pharmacy. Not your fault people are being selfish


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

It's ridiculous. Our bread aisle was completely empty, no flour or anything either. I'm guessing in a few months time there will be people with cupboards full of stuff they've not used. Luckily the bakery in Tesco was open as usual. My friend's Dad is in the vulnerable group and in a wheelchair and she was worried about him as he couldn't get a food delivery for 3 weeks! And she's up in Bristol. Luckily Hello Fresh are still delivering so she got him a delivery from them. So if you are struggling the fresh food and recipe delivery companies are still going OK. We have local shops and restaurants offering delivery services as well.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sarah H said:


> It's ridiculous. Our bread aisle was completely empty, no flour or anything either. I'm guessing in a few months time there will be people with cupboards full of stuff they've not used. Luckily the bakery in Tesco was open as usual. My friend's Dad is in the vulnerable group and in a wheelchair and she was worried about him as he couldn't get a food delivery for 3 weeks! And she's up in Bristol. Luckily Hello Fresh are still delivering so she got him a delivery from them. So if you are struggling the fresh food and recipe delivery companies are still going OK. We have local shops and restaurants offering delivery services as well.


I think this is what is annoying me the most as a lot of this food will probably not get used and as it approaches its use by date it will get chucked out rather then passed onto someone who really does need it. Mind you they can keep the pasta, hate the stuff.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> the carers who cant get hand sanitizer or adult sized wipes


I didn't realise different areas have different rules.. There are various carers here, various companies who do home care, residential care. They are all provided with this sort of thing. Some are national companies, some smaller companies. 
Have come into contact with the majority of them through various roles, and unless their is a supplier problem. They don't all use the same supplier. These products aren't usually available in store anyway then they shouldn't have any problem. Hand gel is usually issued but handwashing is advised. Gloves are usually advised. Things like adult wipes would be clients own


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> I didn't realise different areas have different rules.. There are various carers here, various companies who do home care, residential care. They are all provided with this sort of thing. Some are national companies, some smaller companies.
> Have come into contact with the majority of them through various roles, and unless their is a supplier problem. They don't all use the same supplier. These products aren't usually available in store anyway then they shouldn't have any problem. Hand gel is usually issued but handwashing is advised. Gloves are usually advised. Things like adult wipes would be clients own


Something you didnt know! Heaven forfend!

my next door but one neighbour works for a small company, theres only 10 carers working, they only do one to ones, and, *ONLY* in the clients own home. the firm is likely to go to the wall, unless they can access some of this gvernment funding, grants and loans, if any of the carers have to self isolate, the schools shut or similar
Bless her, despite working full time, and, having two at primary, she has also kindly said if Matt or I need anything, shes happy to get it, 
and,
the same for my next door neighbour, who is in his late 80s, still lives independantly, drives everywhere and is tough as old boots,
in case Boris the butcher makes things mandatory
They have to buy their own gloves and sanitizer, then put the receipts in at the end of each week
yes, adult wipes are bought by the clients, not the carers per se, the carers use them though, obvs
but
*THERES NON AVAILABLE!*
which was my point

Understand now?
any other post youd like to pick apart, after all youve gone for me everytime, if your not careful, ill start to to think its personal :Kiss


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> Something you didnt know! Heaven forfend!
> 
> my next door but one neighbour works for a small company, theres only 10 carers working, they only do one to ones, and, *ONLY* in the clients own home. the firm is likely to go to the wall, unless they can access some of this gvernment funding, grants and loans, if any of the carers have to self isolate, the schools shut or similar
> Bless her, despite working full time, and, having two at primary, she has also kindly said if Matt or I need anything, shes happy to get it,
> ...


They shouldn't have to buy gloves that's under PPE. 
Not being funny that's some dodgy set up there. You paying out to claim back.

Wipes aren't necessary Covid-19. Clients paying for wipes if they are a necessary. Obviously can't comment on that either. Not usually shop bought

Nothing personal

I


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I ordered a couple of sacks of Isla's food a week or two ago from Zooplus which came pretty quickly. Out of interest as so many of you have said that dog food is vanishing off the shelves, I thought I would take a look on Zooplus to see what their stock of her food was doing now. Virtually all of the range of AG foods are now not in stock. Thank goodness I got those sacks when I did and that was after a long conversation with my husband over whether I was overreacting or not


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Siskin said:


> I ordered a couple of sacks of Isla's food a week or two ago from Zooplus which came pretty quickly. Out of interest as so many of you have said that dog food is vanishing off the shelves, I thought I would take a look on Zooplus to see what their stock of her food was doing now. Virtually all of the range of AG foods are now not in stock. Thank goodness I got those sacks when I did and that was after a long conversation with my husband over whether I was overreacting or not


I bought a big bag of AG the other week before people started panicking, phew! Though, to be fair, Puzzle and Fly can have whatever kibble I can get (within reason), but Nooka needs her special stuff which I tend to get in bulk anyway thank goodness! I also stocked up on treats and wet food. Not hoards of it but hopefully enough to see us through this madness! Got to get some raw tomorrow and luckily not seen anything from my local supplier that they've had issues.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sarah H said:


> I bought a big bag of AG the other week before people started panicking, phew! Though, to be fair, Puzzle and Fly can have whatever kibble I can get (within reason), but Nooka needs her special stuff which I tend to get in bulk anyway thank goodness! I also stocked up on treats and wet food. Not hoards of it but hopefully enough to see us through this madness! Got to get some raw tomorrow and luckily not seen anything from my local supplier that they've had issues.


Isla would probably eat anything we gave her so if I couldn't have got her food I could easily move onto something else that was available. Must be awful for those lwith a dog like Nooka that needs a particular food.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> I didn't realise different areas have different rules.. There are various carers here, various companies who do home care, residential care. They are all provided with this sort of thing. Some are national companies, some smaller companies.
> Have come into contact with the majority of them through various roles, and unless their is a supplier problem. They don't all use the same supplier. These products aren't usually available in store anyway then they shouldn't have any problem. Hand gel is usually issued but handwashing is advised. Gloves are usually advised. Things like adult wipes would be clients own


My mum is a carer for the elderly. She is supplied with latex gloves, plastic aprins and hand sanitiser, little portable bottles she takes to work and big bottles to keep at home


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> I ordered a couple of sacks of Isla's food a week or two ago from Zooplus which came pretty quickly. Out of interest as so many of you have said that dog food is vanishing off the shelves, I thought I would take a look on Zooplus to see what their stock of her food was doing now. Virtually all of the range of AG foods are now not in stock. Thank goodness I got those sacks when I did and that was after a long conversation with my husband over whether I was overreacting or not


Thankfully my two have cast iron stomachs and can eat virtually any thing. I'd already received a stock of raw but as I've no more room in the freezer, thought I'd better order some canned. I usually buy them a brand called Brit which is made by a small company, but when I went to their website found they were completely out of stock. Rather than going to Zooplus because I thought they might have a long delivery date I ordered from another company who deliver up to 12 kgs by post. No problem with them delivering as normal. I'd already bought a 10 kg bag of Julius K9 kibble for the beasts to try as unlke the other makes I usually buy, it's available in the supermarket where I usually shop.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

3dogs2cats said:


> thought the freezers must have packed up


 I thought the same as they had even switched them off. They were all dark and uninviting . .. . and empty, of course!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Jason25 said:


> My mum is a carer for the elderly. She is supplied with latex gloves, plastic aprins and hand sanitiser, little portable bottles she takes to work and big bottles to keep at home


So they should it's ppe and companies pay no VAT on these items. If carers are buying their own.. They pay VAT


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> Rather than going to Zooplus because I thought they might have a long delivery date


I did an order from Zooplus yesterday and they did say delivery would be longer than usual - didn't specify by how much. And I ordered more than usual - not stockpiling as such but if I get more now, they won't have to make another journey here in a few weeks time, so delays for other customers won't be held up as much.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> I did an order from Zooplus yesterday and they did say delivery would be longer than usual - didn't specify by how much. And I ordered more than usual - not stockpiling as such but if I get more now, they won't have to make another journey here in a few weeks time, so delays for other customers won't be held up as much.


Said the same for my zooplus delivery but honestly instead of a couple of days it was 3 days so not bad at all. 
I ordered Monday and said it on the site when I ordered about delivery delays


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Well, just been to the only two pet shops in town, one being [email protected], so a large chain
No bugs for the dragon whatsoever
All shelves cleared of everything as soon as deliverys came in
Not allowing pre orders
Fingers x I can find some dandelions and persuade him(picky bugger) that large pinkies, with a side salad of dandelion flowers and leaves, are better than gut loaded locusts, cockroaches or morios

Yes I know pinkies aren't the best for him, but needs must et al


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> Well, just been to the only two pet shops in town, one being [email protected], so a large chain
> No bugs for the dragon whatsoever
> All shelves cleared of everything as soon as deliverys came in
> Not allowing pre orders
> ...


Have you tried dry meal worms , or you could soak them in a little warm water my beardie used to love them when I had him , you can get big bags of them in places like home Bargains
or sometimes even poundland in the bird feed section. Obviously live is best but when needs must .....


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Rosie64 said:


> Have you tried dry meal worms , or you could soak them in a little warm water my beardie used to love them when I had him , you can get big bags of them in places like home Bargains
> or sometimes even poundland in the bird feed section. Obviously live is best but when needs must .....


Thank you
Didn't ever cross my mind that he might accept soaked, dried, mealworms
Talk about learning something every day


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> Thank you
> Didn't ever cross my mind that he might accept soaked, dried, mealworms
> Talk about learning something every day


What i did at first was to jiggle one about in front of him to get his interest then when he went to take it I dropped it in his dish with the others and he ate them fine 
Hope he takes them ok


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

My skinners delivery from Fetch has been delayed for upto 7 days, because its part of ocado I cant even contact them to get some idea of when it will be delivered. I’ve got a few days worth of food left..Has anybody got any idea of anything that is similar to their puppy lamb and rice?


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm lucky as none is stocking up on Benevo dog food. Probably because it's vegi, so Whisp has her food.

It must be very difficult for those who can't get their usual dog food.

I went to our CoOp to get chicken for the boy I'm dog sitting and the shelf was empty so bought tuna instead.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Beth78 said:


> I'm lucky as none is stocking up on Benevo dog food. Probably because it's vegi, so Whisp has her food.
> 
> It must be very difficult for those who can't get their usual dog food.
> 
> I went to our CoOp to get chicken for the boy I'm dog sitting and the shelf was empty so bought tuna instead.


Its really difficult as we have only just got him settled on this food! Yep no meat anywhere or any kind of tinned fish, lots of food is sold out on pets at homes website aswell :Banghead


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Beth78 said:


> I'm lucky as none is stocking up on Benevo dog food. Probably because it's vegi, so Whisp has her food.
> .


yup, no problem with mine either. Ordered a big 10kg bag of kibble from Amazon and it arrived on time 2 days later. I dont mind if we run out of wet food as they will happily eat kibble.....I now have enough to see me through this whole thing!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi can only have Eden Country Cuisine kibble. My son orders for his Vizsla’s and I get from him.
We usually have medium size but they're out so he succumbed to a bit of buying in haste, got small and doubled the order. Doesn’t sit well but doggies take priority.
On the plus side. Met the local pet shop owner (at a distance) on our walk. They go live online soon, stock Eden and deliver. No change for us (other than a different website), local company benefits and Eden don’t lose out. So a bit of redemption

I managed to get a 6 pk butchers. (A can lasts a week). Dire straights to get her staple desert of carrots, but managed eventually.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

I had to buy a small 2.5kg bag on the weekend which was half the price tor 15kgs I don’t mind paying for the smaller bag but I can’t even get that until 2nd April.. I have a small bag of step up to naturals that I can mix in with the skinners to stretch what I have out abit, keeping everything crossed my fetch order comes in the next few days, I am going to have to order again though to make sure it doesn’t happen again next month..seems we are going to be in this for the long run


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I really didn’t realise people would stockpile pet food!

I’ve just today phoned 5 local(ish) PAH stores and none had the James Wellbeloved dog food I wanted; normally they have stacks.

So I’ve ordered some online from Vetshop . Tried a few online suppliers and they didn’t have any.

Wouldn’t bother for myself, I can eat anything that’s available, but my dodgy tum dog.....


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Linda Weasel said:


> I really didn't realise people would stockpile pet food!
> 
> I've just today phoned 5 local(ish) PAH stores and none had the James Wellbeloved dog food I wanted; normally they have stacks.
> 
> ...


Same here I am more worried about feeding Jasper then myself.

I am shocked at the behaviour of the British public we were all for #bekind last month...now its every tosspot for themselves! People are even moaning about the hour for the elderly. I despair i really do.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It's the toilet roll madness that gets me.
Can people not remember that you can use newspaper? It's what we had when I was a kid; and frankly, all that some papers are good for.


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

We have been keeping an eye on lunas kibble as well because she can only have the allergen free one and it’s been going in and out of stock on zooplus. 
We were lucky and had her regular 11kg bag delivered last Thursday but she is a big dog and gets through it quickly. It’ll last us three weeks so planning on leaving it another week and then trying to order some more. fingers crossed shopping levels have returned to normal by then.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

KLuna said:


> We have been keeping an eye on lunas kibble as well because she can only have the allergen free one and it's been going in and out of stock on zooplus.
> We were lucky and had her regular 11kg bag delivered last Thursday but she is a big dog and gets through it quickly. It'll last us three weeks so planning on leaving it another week and then trying to order some more. fingers crossed shopping levels have returned to normal by then.


Jasper is a 28kg Labrador so a 15kg bag lasts about a month! I don't mind waiting for it in the circumstances but i really wish they would give me some indication of when I can expect it, I don't have the option to work from home I am frontline staff so need to be at work but I can't afford to miss the delivery


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I was a bit worried about the vets. Belle is on meds and I ordered some today thankfully they are working as normal.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

If anyone lives in Leicestershire, my local independent pet shop has lots of stock.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

They were even buying baby milk ( no baby ) just to have powdered milk to put in tea or coffee  selfish bleep


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

new westie owner said:


> They were even buying baby milk ( no baby ) just to have powdered milk to put in tea or coffee  selfish bleep


It's disgusting though... 
Honestly some people!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone remember/know what Ration books were for???


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

margy said:


> I was a bit worried about the vets. Belle is on meds and I ordered some today thankfully they are working as normal.


I called my vets earlier this week and asked if they would advise I stocked up to save me going in once a month. They looked at when they last saw my dog and have given me 3 months supply.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Good idea, she didn't need all of the meds she's on but have just ordered them all now to save going back later. Thanks for that advice.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, there's a queue for the [email protected] website, and they have a 14 day lead time for deliver and in store collection.
So glad I managed to get an order in a few days before it all turned to poop.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Glad i stocked up when i did, as Zooplus no longer has Neds food, nor my cats food, nor my cats litter.

If this goes on for too many months, i might have to resort to letting Ned hunt his own din-dins.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> Glad i stocked up when i did, as Zooplus no longer has Neds food, nor my cats food, nor my cats litter.
> 
> If this goes on for too many months, i might have to resort to letting Ned hunt his own din-dins.


Jack says he's pretty skilled at catching squirrels and rabbits so he's not worried!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack says he's pretty skilled at catching squirrels and rabbits so he's not worried!


Pigeons and pheasants with Ned. And mice, lots and lots of mice.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

If anybody uses fetch.com they have now put there standard delivery prices up to £9.99 and Sunday delivery up to £10.99 I think this is exploiting an already rubbish situation..Won’t be ordering from them again in the future


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah-p1 said:


> If anybody uses fetch.com they have now put there standard delivery prices up to £9.99 and Sunday delivery up to £10.99 I think this is exploiting an already rubbish situation..Won't be ordering from them again in the future


Just saw that.. Isn't it now only free if you have an Ocado order as well? I used fetch maybe every 2-3 months have since they started. Ridiculous


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Sarah-p1 said:


> If anybody uses fetch.com they have now put there standard delivery prices up to £9.99 and Sunday delivery up to £10.99


That's disgraceful. Hospitality and entertainment industries going under, both huge employers so tens of thousands out of work and a retail business which is guaranteed to survive decides to profit even further from the situation.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

lullabydream said:


> Just saw that.. Isn't it now only free if you have an Ocado order as well? I used fetch maybe every 2-3 months have since they started. Ridiculous


I think its disgusting..will be boycotting them after this delivery


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I have just mentioned this on another thread - just had an email from Fetch. It says "we've updated our delivery charges so that we can better meet your needs". Yeah, right. To make more profit for yourselves out of a desperate situation.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

I’ve left a comment on their instagram post expressing my disgust seen as it is impossible to contact them! I hope others boycott them and they suffer afterwards. Hundreds of people are loosing jobs and they are just out for more profit.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

urbantigers said:


> I have just mentioned this on another thread - just had an email from Fetch. It says "we've updated our delivery charges so that we can better meet your needs". Yeah, right. To make more profit for yourselves out of a desperate situation.


I would be interested to know how hiking the price up will help them to meet our needs..poor excuse from them


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

It's a good time to have hens, I don't eat eggs but some of my household do and their loving the fresh from nest box experience at the moment.
With empty shelves everywhere they are a precious gift from my beautiful feathered friends :Chicken


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Your local butcher often has loads of pet meat


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a nice surprise in Asda today , only wanted some washing up liquid and part baked bread rolls and sugar and long life milk
managed to get the milk but bread and sugar were empty . Was sitting on my scooter wondering what to do about the bread and
a young man asked me if they could reach something for me , I explained that I had wanted the part baked bread rolls and sugar
but they were all gone and he promptly took a pack out of his own trolley and gave them to me saying that he had bought two packs
for emergency and he was sure he could manage with just the one and that he didn't have sugar but had a pack of sweetners if I
would like them which I gratefully accepted. That young man restored a little of my faith in people which has been sorely tested lately.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I couldn't get any eggs or turnip and potatoes or leeks at Morrisons all gone. So walked along to our greengrocers in town who had everything I needed. I will be using them for fruit and veg in future even, when hopefully, things return to normal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2020)

My mum went to two different nurseries to buy some vegetable seedlings and they had none in stock! Surely people aren't panic buying seedlings?!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Every year i buy a friend a joke present - for the last 6 years it has been an MRE (military ration pack), from a different country each time. The tasting sessions can be amusing.

Just been on to buy this years gift, and people have been panic buying them! You can buy 3-400 at a time, and they have none in stock at all. Even the Russian ones are sold out and they are vile.

World really has gone mad.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

McKenzie said:


> My mum went to two different nurseries to buy some vegetable seedlings and they had none in stock! Surely people aren't panic buying seedlings?!


How is it going where you live? Is it as bad as the UK?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Watching tv, the Listerene ad came on and claimed to kill 99% of bacteria ...... worth a trial as sanitiser if you’re stuck?


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Im guessing with the pubs and clubs shutting up the alcohol isles will be the next to get hit!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sarah-p1 said:


> Im guessing with the pubs and clubs shutting up the alcohol isles will be the next to get hit!


I know - rubbish time to be unable to go to France!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> Glad i stocked up when i did, as Zooplus no longer has Neds food, nor my cats food, nor my cats litter.
> 
> If this goes on for too many months, i might have to resort to letting Ned hunt his own din-dins.


Nooka was trying her luck hunting venison this morning!


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Update on fetch...they apologised for the lack of communication but can not tell me when I can expect my delivery...gave me a £5 voucher not that I will using it


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah-p1 said:


> Im guessing with the pubs and clubs shutting up the alcohol isles will be the next to get hit!


Had noticed that the beers in Tesco were going well off the shelves.. Well the ones on special offer which included Corona!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2020)

margy said:


> How is it going where you live? Is it as bad as the UK?


No, we're just at the start really. Probably just been the last week that things have gotten a bit crazy here. Borders are closed now and government is making new announcements every day. I think we've got 53 cases, most are people who have come into the country from overseas but I think community transmission is just starting.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

lullabydream said:


> Had noticed that the beers in Tesco were going well off the shelves.. Well the ones on special offer which included Corona!


Strangely enough Corona was the only beer left in my local Sainsbury's...the British public are hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

McKenzie said:


> My mum went to two different nurseries to buy some vegetable seedlings and they had none in stock! Surely people aren't panic buying seedlings?!


On Wednesday when I stood in the check out queue the couple behind me had a trolley packed to the gills with compost, fertilizer and dozens 
of packets of seeds.

I'm now kicking myself because veggie seeds are the one thing I didn't buy and I'll just have to manage with the ones I already have!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> I'm now kicking myself because veggie seeds are the one thing I didn't buy and I'll just have to manage with the ones I already have!


You can buy online


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sarah-p1 said:


> Im guessing with the pubs and clubs shutting up the alcohol isles will be the next to get hit!


They were pretty sparse yesterday - managed to get the last 4 cans of Guinness in co-op. OH is allowed it for "medicinal reasons" . Other beers/lagers are too fizzy atm.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> They were pretty sparse yesterday - managed to get the last 4 cans of Guinness in co-op. OH is allowed it for "medicinal reasons" . Other beers/lagers are too fizzy atm.


How are you both at the moment. Hope the chemo isn't causing any problems


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

rona said:


> You can buy online


Great thinking Batman!  I hadn't thought of looking online but after a bit of searching found a couple of suppliers

The only trouble is that I probably only need another 8 or 9 packets of various veggie seeds which will cost around £10, but on top of that it will cost nearly £6 for delivery which makes the exercise rather expensive


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> Great thinking Batman!  I hadn't thought of looking online but after a bit of searching found a couple of suppliers
> 
> The only trouble is that I probably only need another 8 or 9 packets of various veggie seeds which will cost around £10, but on top of that it will cost nearly £6 for delivery which makes the exercise rather expensive


That's a shame,mine came via the postal service here, just the cost of a stamp+ a little


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sarah-p1 said:


> Strangely enough Corona was the only beer left in my local Sainsbury's...the British public are hilarious


True...made me laugh looking at the paper today about all the people outside a Tesco in London before they opened. All there to panic buy whatever, but all neatly queued up around the edge of the car park! We British may panic but we respect the power of the queue!LOL:Hilarious

Glad I got my lot their kibble delivered, a giant bag which will last a good few months. Just annoyed that it had a big split in it which means its more difficult to store it without the mice getting to it.:Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> How are you both at the moment. Hope the chemo isn't causing any problems


So far, so good thanks 

A bit of tingling in the fingers, the weird "first bite" pain in the jaw when starting to eat so he has to nibble the first mouthful to avoid setting that off. No nausea yet (tho that started on day 4 last time which us today but we have everything crossed!

He's on a 25% reduced strength so hoping that's going to make a positive difference in the side effects (tho obviously without reducing efficacy).


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

catz4m8z said:


> True...made me laugh looking at the paper today about all the people outside a Tesco in London before they opened. All there to panic buy whatever, but all neatly queued up around the edge of the car park! We British may panic but we respect the power of the queue!LOL:Hilarious
> 
> Glad I got my lot their kibble delivered, a giant bag which will last a good few months. Just annoyed that it had a big split in it which means its more difficult to store it without the mice getting to it.:Banghead


Oh yes the power of a British queue, I think some people see a queue, and just join it the generally thought being well they must be queueing for something good I must join :Hilarious

Oh no thats a shame about the split in the bag of food, lets hope the mice don't munch their way through it before your dogs get it


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Magyarmum said:


> On Wednesday when I stood in the check out queue the couple behind me had a trolley packed to the gills with compost, fertilizer and dozens
> of packets of seeds.
> 
> I'm now kicking myself because veggie seeds are the one thing I didn't buy and I'll just have to manage with the ones I already have!


Lidls has stopped selling my favourite spuds and have a different sort in now. Luckily I have 3 of the ones I like left so will be trying to grow my own with them lol.

I've just been to my local pet shop to see what raw they stock and turns out its half the price of what I'm already paying, so bought 10 chubs/rolls of it, they said they can get loads of it in and can deliver it if needed so if it agrees with daisy I'm gonna be sticking with them


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I think Bobby might be panicking about food stocks running low. 
He came running into the house yesterday with a huge blackbird in his mouth ! I'm pretty sure he found it already dead on the ground, he's never shown any prey drive before, but he was very pleased with the bird and reluctant to give it up. We swapped it for a sausage but he spent a while looking for it.
I think he heard my daughter say there was no chicken to be had in Morrisons so found his own substitute .


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Are garden centres open? I want to do my annual chilli plant grow. Might do some sweet peppers maybe too. I usually buy small plants though, not sure if you can buy those online?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> I think Bobby might be panicking about food stocks running low.
> He came running into the house yesterday with a huge blackbird in his mouth ! I'm pretty sure he found it already dead on the ground, he's never shown any prey drive before, but he was very pleased with the bird and reluctant to give it up. We swapped it for a sausage but he spent a while looking for it.
> I think he heard my daughter say there was no chicken to be had in Morrisons so found his own substitute .


I think Grisha's beginning to panic as well because for the past few days he's been walking around with a cow hoof in his mouth. I think he's been hoarding food too, because I keep finding chews hidden in the most unlikely places and I swear I heard him eating in the middle of the night.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Are garden centres open? I want to do my annual chilli plant grow. Might do some sweet peppers maybe too. I usually buy small plants though, not sure if you can buy those online?


I am getting emails from Dobbies letting me know that they are still open, although the restaurant is now closed.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

urbantigers said:


> I am getting emails from Dobbies letting me know that they are still open, although the restaurant is now closed.


That's great as that's where I would go.

Thanks.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

urbantigers said:


> I am getting emails from Dobbies letting me know that they are still open, although the restaurant is now closed.


Hmm. Perhaps I'm too early for chilli plants, can only see seeds.

The other problem is that I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing! :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

MilleD said:


> Hmm. Perhaps I'm too early for chilli plants, can only see seeds.
> 
> The other problem is that I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing! :Hilarious


You're not alone! I haven't known what I'm doing for years!:Wacky:Wacky


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sainsbury's today was well stocked, except for any flour whatsoever. Are people going to bake their way through the next few months????


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sarah H said:


> Sainsbury's today was well stocked, except for any flour whatsoever. Are people going to bake their way through the next few months????


I was thinking about getting back into baking while I will be in the house more...Id have to find flour & eggs in any of the supermarkets first :Hilarious:Hilarious I hope people listen to the advice from the government today and stop this silly stock piling.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sarah-p1 said:


> I was thinking about getting back into baking while I will be in the house more...Id have to find flour & eggs in any of the supermarkets first :Hilarious:Hilarious I hope people listen to the advice from the government today and stop this silly stock piling.


I could make my own bread if only I could get hold of bread flour and yeast.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Am sure I read a headline Jamie Oliver is going to be cooking online to keep us entertained.. Currently no fresh meat, bread, tinned anything is a no go, eggs, milk, flour is a no go, no rice or pasta.. Potatoes are often rare. 
I wonder if he's going to cook and we all sit a drool?


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh goodness me I can not wait until this is over! It just frustrates me that people aren’t listening to the government! Saying that I work for a local authority who is going against government advice...ironic


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah-p1 said:


> Oh goodness me I can not wait until this is over! It just frustrates me that people aren't listening to the government! Saying that I work for a local authority who is going against government advice...ironic


Absolutely it's so ridiculous of them. How people can justify it I don't understand. It doesn't matter what time you go shopping, have tried different times the shops are busy and people are filling up their trolleys with whatever they can get


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

lullabydream said:


> Absolutely it's so ridiculous of them. How people can justify it I don't understand. It doesn't matter what time you go shopping, have tried different times the shops are busy and people are filling up their trolleys with whatever they can get


Agree, I think they seriously need to limit the amount of people allowed in a supermarket at one time, it will provide relief for the staff, they can monitor what people are buying and lets face they are the most crowded places at the moment. It may stop those people just going to buy what they can. My elderly grandma used tesco's 'elderly hour' this week she was very impressed with them. When she first arrived she said it was busy with people of all ages and the shelves were bare...then they announced that everyone who was not and OAP must proceed to check out and leave the store once they had done so they then brought pallets of all the essentials out for them! We have been leaving her food packages in her porch and told her to stay indoors.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sarah-p1 said:


> Agree, I think they seriously need to limit the amount of people allowed in a supermarket at one time, it will provide relief for the staff, they can monitor what people are buying and lets face they are the most crowded places at the moment. It may stop those people just going to buy what they can. My elderly grandma used tesco's 'elderly hour' this week she was very impressed with them. When she first arrived she said it was busy with people of all ages and the shelves were bare...then they announced that everyone who was not and OAP must proceed to check out and leave the store once they had done so they then brought pallets of all the essentials out for them! We have been leaving her food packages in her porch and told her to stay indoors.


That was cleverly done, well done Tescos.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Siskin said:


> That was cleverly done, well done Tescos.


Did warm my heart, I had an email from them today stating they will be closing all stores from 10pm so that their staff can rest.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The only thing I've made a point of stocking up on is dog food. As he's got older, and lost a few teeth along the way, Jet can only eat the food in pouches coz it's in smaller bits. With tinned food, even if it's been mushed up, he's always sick, so it has to be pouches for every meal, I've got about three weeks supply, and tbh I don't feel bad about it, coz I have to make sure he's fed with food that he can eat without being sick. (He has been checked by the vet, there's nothing wrong with him, it's just a combination of missing teeth and gulping his food down too fast.)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I popped out yesterday to drop a card and flowers outside MIL’s door and called in the butchers (who were fully stocked inside) and got some fresh bread and the boys some chicken and sausages.

The only thing I will need over the next few days is fresh veg, though I have some frozen as standby.

I need to rake out my larder and make a list of what I have so I can plan proper meals.

Yesterday I ate sandwiches for breakfast, lunch and dinner - just cba to cook something “proper” for myself after sorting the carnivores out 

Can’t be lazy and keep doing that or the weight will pile back on.

Planning is the key


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> I could make my own bread if only I could get hold of bread flour and yeast.


Plenty of toilet rolls in the supermarkets over here last Wednesday when I went shopping but no flour and yeast anywhere!!

I've got a couple of loaves and a few bread rolls in the freezer but they won't last long because my neighbour who's spent all his disability money on booze keeps coming round and asking for a few slices.:Arghh

I do have flour and yeast, but again a limited amount, however, looking in my cupboard I've found (for some reason) I've got a plentiful supply of cornmeal Today I'm going to make cornbread, and he'll have to have that instead of the proper stuff because there's no way.I'm risking becoming infected by going into town to do shopping!


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Hmm. Perhaps I'm too early for chilli plants, can only see seeds.
> 
> The other problem is that I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing! :Hilarious


Any idea what chilli's you will be growing? I'm growing jalapeños and a chilli that I pinched from someone's plant when I was doing there roof, I keep the seeds from one chilli each year and grow it lol. 
Also will be giving spuds a go this year 


Sarah H said:


> Sainsbury's today was well stocked, except for any flour whatsoever. Are people going to bake their way through the next few months????


I was thinking the same thing, my mum has a bread maker thing and with the shelves having no bread I thought I'd pick up the stuff for it, turns out there's no yeast or flour left


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jason25 said:


> Any idea what chilli's you will be growing? I'm growing jalapeños and a chilli that I pinched from someone's plant when I was doing there roof, I keep the seeds from one chilli each year and grow it lol.
> Also will be giving spuds a go this year


I did habeneros, jalapenos and scotch bonnets last year. They were all really successful but I don't think I pruned harshly enough as the plants got leggy.

I've never been successful getting the seeds to germinate, think probably a pollination problem?

Was really hoping to go again this year and get one of those mini walk in greenhouse things for the garden as my conservatory looked like I was growing weed by the end last year


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Jason25 said:


> Any idea what chilli's you will be growing? I'm growing jalapeños and a chilli that I pinched from someone's plant when I was doing there roof, I keep the seeds from one chilli each year and grow it lol.
> Also will be giving spuds a go this year
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, my mum has a bread maker thing and with the shelves having no bread I thought I'd pick up the stuff for it, turns out there's no yeast or flour left


Fresh chillis were the other thing the shops were sold out of ...... Hungarians love their spicy food! I've got the dried stuff but it's not the same.

I've ordered some seeds to grow my own but can't remember which type they are. It'll be interesting to compare how well they grow!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason25 said:


> Any idea what chilli's you will be growing? I'm growing jalapeños and a chilli that I pinched from someone's plant when I was doing there roof, I keep the seeds from one chilli each year and grow it lol.
> Also will be giving spuds a go this year


OH got a 'grow your own chilli in a can kit' as a secret santa last year. There were 33 seeds in the can. I put 3 seeds per lot & grew the lot! Started on my kitchen windowsill & moved to my mini greenhouse. I'm not sure what they were & looked like the packet 'medium' ones from the supermarket. Some were hot, some were mild, some started red & some started green! Very bizarre!


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

I normally get 24 tins of Chappie from Asda for 14 pounds . Now out of stock.... Zooplus, out of stock. People are selling them on eBay for ridiculous prices for 24-48 pounds for 24 tins... See what my local pet shop is selling them at on Monday... Both my dogs have a bit of wet food with dry dry....


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

rottieboys said:


> I normally get 24 tins of Chappie from Asda for 14 pounds . Now out of stock.... Zooplus, out of stock. People are selling them on eBay for ridiculous prices for 24-48 pounds for 24 tins... See what my local pet shop is selling them at on Monday... Both my dogs have a bit of wet food with dry dry....


I just went on the pets at home website..chappie completely out of stock along with lots of other brands...unbelievable


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

fernlady said:


> OH got a 'grow your own chilli in a can kit' as a secret santa last year. There were 33 seeds in the can. I put 3 seeds per lot & grew the lot! Started on my kitchen windowsill & moved to my mini greenhouse. I'm not sure what they were & looked like the packet 'medium' ones from the supermarket. Some were hot, some were mild, some started red & some started green! Very bizarre!


I love growing chilli plants, like you say there's such a variety of them, the one I pinched when I was working goes green to black/dark purple then to red. I have no idea what sort of chilli it is but it's a strange one! I did bhut jolokia (ghost peppers) last year but they blew my lid off so won't be growing them again :Hilarious:Hilarious



rottieboys said:


> I normally get 24 tins of Chappie from Asda for 14 pounds . Now out of stock.... Zooplus, out of stock. People are selling them on eBay for ridiculous prices for 24-48 pounds for 24 tins... See what my local pet shop is selling them at on Monday... Both my dogs have a bit of wet food with dry dry....


I don't know if you have one near you but tragomills usually stocks chappie in the pet department


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Jason25 said:


> I love growing chilli plants, like you say there's such a variety of them, the one I pinched when I was working goes green to black/dark purple then to red. I have no idea what sort of chilli it is but it's a strange one! I did bhut jolokia (ghost peppers) last year but they blew my lid off so won't be growing them again :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I don't know if you have one near you but tragomills usually stocks chappie in the pet department


If you have a good crop of chilli peppers you should try making Pir Piri Sauce.

It's delicious with prawns and fish - in fact with most things and it keeps well in the fridge.

https://easyportugueserecipes.com/african-piri-piri-sauce-molho-de-piri-piri/

*AFRICAN PIRI PIRI SAUCE (MOLHO DE PIRI-PIRI)*


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> My mum went to two different nurseries to buy some vegetable seedlings and they had none in stock! Surely people aren't panic buying seedlings?!


Isn't it autumn in NZ? I've only ever seen veg seedlings in spring here in the garden shops. Seed to sow should still be available.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rottieboys said:


> Both my dogs have a bit of wet food with dry dry....


Ive put my lot on a diet! They now get slightly less wet food and just for breakfast, then kibble for tea and treats (TBH they could all lose abit of weight and be better off!:Shy).
Just glad my lot can and will eat anything. Must really suck if you need specific brands for fussy pets or health issues.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2020)

I just got an email that Novas kibble is back in stock and we ordered a big bag straight away.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Kakite said:


> I just got an email that Novas kibble is back in stock and we ordered a big bag straight away.


I ordered another bag elsewhere which came today literally as it came I got a dispatch email from fetch...I now 45kg of food...god knows where I am going to store it :Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2020)

Sarah-p1 said:


> I ordered another bag elsewhere which came today literally as it came I got a dispatch email from fetch...I now 45kg of food...god knows where I am going to store it :Hilarious


Wow that's heaps of food.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Kakite said:


> Wow that's heaps of food.


I know it's ridiculous, I assumed my order with fetch wasn't coming as I ordered weeks ago now and alot of people were saying fetch were cancelling orders so now I'm stuck with 3 15kg bags! Atleast I won't need to order again while this coronavirus is going on


----------

